# Home Made Pasta - How Long Can it Be Stored?



## Suzie45 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

I got a new pasta machine recently and have used it once to make linguine. I was surprised at how well it turned out. Cooked it al dente, and it was delicious. 

However, I found that I had a lot left over and instead of reducing the recipe,  I was wondering if anyone knows how long it will keep and how to store it? Since making it creates such a mess, it seems like it would be more efficient to make a bunch all at once.

Thanks!


----------



## miniman (Oct 24, 2007)

I would freeze in batches. It can then be cooked from frozen - takes only a minute longer.

I guess you could dry it as well, but I don't know the best way.


----------



## Suzie45 (Oct 24, 2007)

So maybe just wrap it up well in plastic and then freeze. Thanks, I will try that! It didn't occur to me to freeze it - I guess because you never see pasta in the frozen aisle at the supermarket.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 25, 2007)

Suzie45 said:


> I guess because you never see pasta in the frozen aisle at the supermarket.


 
I've seen ravioli in the freezer section, and some pastas in the refrigerated section. Much better (and filling) than the dried.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 25, 2007)

If  they dried proparly they will less for quite a while, but that is the part of the problem. Mine never dry proparly and then they get moldy and spoiled. I make my by hand, so there is not much mess, and do not make to much. Still there are leftovers and have to be carefull how to store them


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2007)

Place a couple of wood dowels (they are sold in three foot lengths) across the backs of two chairs and hang the pasta on the dowels until thoroughly dried.


----------



## Suzie45 (Oct 25, 2007)

So what do you think works better - if the ultimate goal is not to save it for a long time but rather to have the best-tasting pasta - freezing or drying?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know.  Do a little of each and decide which is better.


----------



## Suzie45 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ha - good idea!! 

Now, to figure out how to use the ravioli attachment! I'd love any tips from anyone who has done that with a pasta machine. It seems like the raviolis from the attachment will be mighty small, and I can't imagine I'll be able to get too much filling in there. Would it be better to just make nice thin sheets of pasta with the machine and then cut ravs by hand so I can make them big enough to stuff?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2007)

miniman said:


> I would freeze in batches. It can then be cooked from frozen - takes only a minute longer.
> 
> I guess you could dry it as well, but I don't know the best way.


 
I have had much better luck with freezing fresh pasta for future use than trying to dry it. Somehow it doesn't want to dry evenly.


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2007)

Suzie45 said:


> Ha - good idea!!
> 
> Now, to figure out how to use the ravioli attachment! I'd love any tips from anyone who has done that with a pasta machine. It seems like the raviolis from the attachment will be mighty small, and I can't imagine I'll be able to get too much filling in there. Would it be better to just make nice thin sheets of pasta with the machine and then cut ravs by hand so I can make them big enough to stuff?


 
I would make the sheets and then you can cut by hand or I have seen ravioli moulds (for want of a better word). Put the sheet on the mould and shape it to the holes, add your stuffing, brush with water and then put top sheet on to make your ravioli.


----------



## Suzie45 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks - I think I have seen those types of moulds. I don't like the itsy bitsy ravs that can't hold more than a thimble's worth of stuffing so I will try that route. I guess you just have to seal the edges firmly to avoid popping open.


----------



## miniman (Oct 25, 2007)

If you brush the edges of the ravioli with water when you make them up, that should help then seal. Press firmly together.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 25, 2007)

I freeze mine in little nests.  To make ravioli, I just roll out the dough with the pasta maker and then fill it and top it wil another roll of pasta and cut them out with the pizza cutter.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I like to freeze some of my fresh pasta, but in years past , I've dried it and given it for gifts,.  I've never had trouble with molding but I have a pasta dryer I made.


----------



## crazychick (Dec 17, 2007)

I lay the pasta on wax paper with a little flour sprinkled down first. Then I turn it whenever i pass by and leave it out to dry for about 48 hours. Then bag it up in a freezer bag and you should be good to go


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 17, 2007)

crazychick said:


> I lay the pasta on wax paper with a little flour sprinkled down first. Then I turn it whenever i pass by and leave it out to dry for about 48 hours. Then bag it up in a freezer bag and you should be good to go


 
I would think it would absorb too much flour that way, no?


----------



## crazychick (Dec 17, 2007)

not at all. My mother was married to an italian and that is how they dried their pasta


----------

